# Problème avec le microphone intégré



## Marcus (30 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous les utilisateurs d'iBook   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'aimerais poser une question aux possesseurs d'iceBook. Est ce que lorsqu'ils enregistrent leur voix avec le micro intégré, ils entendent par la suite des grésillements quand ils réécoutent le fichiers ?
En effet j'ai un icebook 600 et lors d'un enregistrement avec le micro intégré tout se passe bien, sauf que quand j'écoute ensuite mon enregistrement ils y a d'énormes grésillements tres genant.
Ya t il une solution pour ne plus avoir ces grésillements ou est ce malheureusement un probleme de hard au niveau de mon ibook ??
D'avance merci
Marcus


----------



## Trinity (1 Décembre 2001)

Essai de ne pas mettre un gain trop important. 

Tu peux règler dans le tableau de bord "son" sous l'onglet "entré", puis coche vérifier le niveau du signal, chez moi le curseur est règlé pile au milieu et le son n'a pas de grésillements à l'écoute.


----------

